

Ask HN: Server-side Language Reccomendations - dynam1c

I&#x27;m a seasoned PHP developer and I&#x27;m looking to drift into another language. Python, Node.JS, Ruby and Java I currently have in mind.<p>I want a language that offers more than just Website Development. Web Development is still important, but I also want to write programs that do a lot of processing, and some other lower level networking stuff.<p>Python seems like a diverse language, as appose to Ruby (on Rails) that seems very Web focused. Node.JS seems somewhere in between, and Java.. I&#x27;m not sure about.<p>I&#x27;ve already dabbled in pretty much all of these languages at some point. I&#x27;m not really concerned about syntax, but the packages, frameworks that are available, the community and where each language is heading.<p>I&#x27;m interested to see what people have to say. At the moment Python and Node.JS are my top choices.
======
RoboTamer
1) Check out Go, search for golang 2) Check out lua

